# перестал работать звук

## mediumuser

# dmesg | less

```
ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1b.0 disabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC268, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1b.0 disabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC268, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1b.0 disabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC268, trying auto-probe from BIOS...
```

# lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            33920  0

snd_mixer_oss          12672  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           2692  0

snd_seq_oss            24960  0

snd_seq_midi_event      5504  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                37616  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          6028  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_hda_intel         253084  0

snd_pcm                57352  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              15492  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    38148  8 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          7304  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
```

# mplayer hhh.avi

```
[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm_dmix.c:831:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to create IPC semaphore

[AO_ALSA] Ошибка начала воспроизведения: Function not implemented

mcop warning: user defined signal handler found for SIG_PIPE, overriding

[AO ARTS] can't connect to aRts soundserver

DVB card number must be between 1 and 4

AO: [null] 11025Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Начало воcпроизведения...

VDec: запрос vo config - 352 x 288 (предпочтимое цветовое пространство: Planar YV12)

VDec: использую Planar YV12 в качестве выходного csp (не 0)

Movie-Aspect не определён - премасштабирование не применяется.

VO: [xv] 352x288 => 352x288 Planar YV12

X11 error: BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied)
```

кароче проблема такая, пропал звук в приложениях kde, а mplayer ко всему ещё и не проигрывает видео 

во время запуска kaffein все проигрывается, но звука нет, хотя cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp работает(в динамиках появляется шум) т.е. получается что драйвер(модуль) работает, а alsa server нет(имхо) 

Господа, что можете подсказать?

----------

## adequate

Если перекомпилировал ядро, рекомендуется переустановить alsa-driver IMHO.

Как у тебя alsa установлена? Как портеж или в ядре?

----------

## f0rk

до этого происшествия ничего не собирал "звукового"?

да, и напиши с какими флагами alsa-lib собран.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

```
[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm_dmix.c:831:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to create IPC semaphore

```

IPC в ядре включено?

```
grep CONFIG_SYSVIPC .config
```

----------

## Estariol

Хм, кстати у меня на днях похожая беда случилась при попытке проапгрэйдить ядро с 2.6.22 на 2.6.24. Конфиг новому ядру подсовывал старый, snd_hda_intel загружался, но звук не появлялся.

Времени разбираться не было, поэтому я просто откатился на назад на 2.6.22

----------

## asm64

Проапрейдился с 2.6.24 до 2.6.25. Пропали OSS устройства /dev/mixer /dev/oss. ALSA была вкомпиленая, а OSS эмуляция модулями. Вкомпилил всё в ядро - запело!

Для исключения сторонних проблем, АЛСУ лучше проверять утилитой aplay.

----------

## wx64

Hello,

I get exactly the same alsa sound error as you have when I run a sound application

```

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:831:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to create IPC semaphore

```

Any success in solving the issue? 

Unfortunately I could not understand everything in your discussion as my russian is not so good   :Smile: 

Thanks a lot!

----------

## _Sir_

 *wx64 wrote:*   

> Hello,I get exactly the same alsa sound error as you have when I run a sound application
> 
> ```
> 
> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:831:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to create IPC semaphore
> ...

 This is mostly because of lack IPC support in kernel. Under the command

```
sudo su -

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

go to   General setup  ---> and check up if you enable  [*] System V IPC

Than you have to obviosly recompile your kernel. Hope, this will help

----------

## _Sir_

 *Estariol wrote:*   

> Хм, кстати у меня на днях похожая беда случилась при попытке проапгрэйдить ядро с 2.6.22 на 2.6.24. Конфиг новому ядру подсовывал старый, snd_hda_intel загружался, но звук не появлялся.

  В более поздних ядрах код High Definition Audio в ядре довольно основательно подработали, и старые конфиги просто не годятся. Чтобы уменьшить число телодвижений и не нарываться на подобные вещи, полезно подсунув старый .config выполнять команду 

```
make oldconfig
```

Все новые опции в ядре будут построчно выведены для того, чтобы пользователь мог решить их судьбу  :Smile:  y/n/m, как обычно.

----------

## Xrundic

Может быть не в тему, но то же проблемы со звуком в mplayer.

А всё началось, что собирал и пересобирал пакеты к KDE 4.8.2. В итоге простой проигрыватель audacious по умолчанию звук не проигрывает, появляется звук только после указания в настройках к алса  устройства PCM : hw:0,0 (ALC 1200 Analog) и микшера: hw:0 (HDA Intel). При запуске alsamixer от пользователя появляется одна колонка <Master> с Card: PulseAudio Chip:PulseAudio. 

Далее при запуске от простого пользователя mplayer любого фильма или аудиофайла звук не проигрывается. В консоле ошибок по выводу звука не выдаёт. При запуске mplayer от root-а всё идёт нормально звук и изображение.

Если что-то упустил, то укажите для помощи в решении простой проблемы.

----------

## Xrundic

Решение своей проблемы нашёл в удалении из системы pulseaudio и пересборкой пакетов alsa-* и mplayer.

----------

